# North Star Party Boat



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished on this boat or have any comments about it. Would be going in August...

http://www.newjerseypartyboat.com/index.shtml


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Capt. Tim is a good guy and can put ya on the fish.


----------

